# Let's See Those Tractors!



## Kunes

Post up pictures of all your beautiful (and not) tractors.

Heres Mine.







have a Kubota L2900 too but no pictures..


----------



## Highbeam

I'll show you mine.... A 30HP Kioti CK30 that I've put 800 hours on.


----------



## MRNDAD

Here's my old Kubota B7500..


----------



## KD57




----------



## dingeryote

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=99727&stc=1&d=1243453775

Hope it works.
My Landini 85F last week rotovating the middles on a new field of 2yr old Blue crop starts.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## wood4heat

Lawn tractors count? How about a 1973 JD140H3. It has a 14hp Kohler, hydrostatic transmission, three spool hydraulics, front and rear pto, turning brakes, and a cigarette lighter! This one has the three point attachment on back, front and rear wheel weights, (only the rear are on in these pics) a 54" hydraulic blade, and a set of tire chains. It obviously needs a seat and has the wrong battery in it so the hood doesn't quite close.  I'll fix it someday.


----------



## Kunes

dingeryote said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=99727&stc=1&d=1243453775
> 
> Hope it works.
> My Landini 85F last week rotovating the middles on a new field of 2yr old Blue crop starts.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



what's up with those fenders? aerodynamic? lol


----------



## Kwdog75

I wish i could afford to get a tractor!


----------



## gink595

Here's mine:











I have an old 7112 simplicity garden tractor but have never had the amibition to take a pic of it, she too damn ugly


----------



## Redbug

Here's my Kubota...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I usually spend time on the chainsaw forum, but liked this tread and came on in here are some of mine.




6400





4620





David Brown 1410


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is some more Deutz 4006 (fixed now) and David Brown 995


----------



## dingeryote

Kunes said:


> what's up with those fenders? aerodynamic? lol




Aerodynamics!!!! LOL!! More like Rhodendynamics, to flow through the congested "Middles" between blueberry rows.


The "Orchard fenders" are used on tractors to keep the tires from grabbing canes and shoots and breaking them, or knocking off blooms or fruit.

Most rows of Blueberrys are planted 8-10' apart, and when the bushes get mature, and especially when they are heavy with fruit, they leave about 2-3' open between the rows. The fenders gently push the shoots and canes up and aside without breaking things.

The fenders on this one are Home made out of 10ga steel and 3/8' internal framing to allow for pushing over small trees but still get beat up.

Narrow compact Tractors are a hoot!
85hp in a package about the same size as one of those CUT's, but 6,000lbs of weight and more narrow. Sorta like a formula Car in handling, just LOTS slower and a 16 fwd speed gearbox, diff locks....and a 150 watt stereo
LOL! The Landini can almost turn inside most lawn mowers


Heres our "Swamp Mule" that normally resides at our other field.
Old 1920 Ford/NewHolland w/ loader, pressed into a GP berryfield tractor because it is so light for the swampy muck on that farm, and the Landini would just sink.








The fenders on the 1920 are also home Fabbed. The fronts are low enough to be under the canes as they sag so they don't need the orchard fenders.

Yes those are beehives and my little employees don't mind me getting close LOL!! Ya can't hear yourself think in the field right now on account of so many of them at work.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## dingeryote

wood4heat said:


> Lawn tractors count? How about a 1973 JD140H3. It has a 14hp Kohler, hydrostatic transmission, three spool hydraulics, front and rear pto, turning brakes, and a cigarette lighter! This one has the three point attachment on back, front and rear wheel weights, (only the rear are on in these pics) a 54" hydraulic blade, and a set of tire chains. It obviously needs a seat and has the wrong battery in it so the hood doesn't quite close.  I'll fix it someday.



I miss Jon Deere tractors! 

It used ta be that even a Deere lawn mower could be considered to be a tractor... like yours. Crap, by todays standards the little Deere Mower is a "Compact utility Tractor", or "Estate Farm Tractor".

The new stuff.... not so much.

LOL!! that Lawnmower has a better tow rating than most new Half tons!

Killer old Deere!!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## mimilkman1

dingeryote said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=99727&stc=1&d=1243453775
> 
> Hope it works.
> My Landini 85F last week rotovating the middles on a new field of 2yr old Blue crop starts.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



I take it that tractor is Italian? I have never heard of that company. Are parts available?

Kyle


----------



## mimilkman1

gink595 said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an old 7112 simplicity garden tractor but have never had the amibition to take a pic of it, she too damn ugly



That 560 is beautiful. I remember my brother saying when he was little my neighbors 560 was the biggest tractor in the neighborhood.

Kyle


----------



## stihlkicken

*tractor.*

kid is dying to log.


----------



## wood4heat

dingeryote said:


> I miss Jon Deere tractors!
> 
> It used ta be that even a Deere lawn mower could be considered to be a tractor... like yours. Crap, by todays standards the little Deere Mower is a "Compact utility Tractor", or "Estate Farm Tractor".
> 
> The new stuff.... not so much.
> 
> LOL!! that Lawnmower has a better tow rating than most new Half tons!
> 
> Killer old Deere!!!
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



LOL Thanks! Yeah I stopped into Home Depot to have a look at their Deere mowers and left disappointed. Went by the real Deere dealer $$$ and left scared. Spent almost a year searching the country side (craigslist) and came across this little gem.  A guy had used it to maintain 10 acres, no idea how many hours could be on it but it runs beautifully, no smoke, the trans doesn't creep, no leaks, etc. I love any opportunity to play..er work with it.


----------



## texx

ok here are a few of em oldest and newest but there are a lot in between these


----------



## Work Saw Collector

texx said:


> ok here are a few of em oldest and newest but there are a lot in between these



Rep
Now thats knocking it down!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

texx said:


> ok here are a few of em oldest and newest but there are a lot in between these



What tractor is that, I'm not good with the old ones.


----------



## texx

if ya want a bit of info on the tractor mower combo here ya go 
its a ford new holland tractor got it new last year its a T5070 standard rated at 187hp but that one we had it chipped to 240 hp ( they can be chipped to 300 hp)
its is a pleasure to drive that thing got a heap of extras fitted including front 3 point linkage for the out front mower conditioner.and some extra computer gear in the cab, bigger than standard wheels and a passenger seat .
the mower setup is pottinger nova cat disc mower conditioners .
10foot 6 inch per deck we pull 4 decks 1 out front 3 out the back , the back ones can be swung either side of the tractor with overlap gives us about 40 foot cut per pass.
normally mow the lucerne ( or alpha ) at 16 klm per hour . mows a 100 acre center pivot of hay in 4.5 to 5.5 hours depening on how rough the paddock is and how often i stop and get out for a smoke.
the same setup handles forage or cereal hay just as good no problems cutting barley , oats or forage sorgum , the more you jam in front of the thing the happier it is.


----------



## texx

supercabs78 said:


> What tractor is that, I'm not good with the old ones.



thats my old pumpkin tractor . its a nuffield 10/65 . its the last nuffield built before they were taken over by leyland.
65 hp 4cy diesel 5 forward gears plus hi low in each hence the 10/65 badge name
i also have another couple of nuffields which are 3/42 . , 42 hp 3cylinder 5 gears no hi low.
and a 45 hp one with the 10 speed box , this last one has a broken crank and i cant find another crank for it ( yet )


----------



## Tim L

heres mine


----------



## treemandan

dingeryote said:


> Aerodynamics!!!! LOL!! More like Rhodendynamics, to flow through the congested "Middles" between blueberry rows.
> 
> 
> The "Orchard fenders" are used on tractors to keep the tires from grabbing canes and shoots and breaking them, or knocking off blooms or fruit.
> 
> Most rows of Blueberrys are planted 8-10' apart, and when the bushes get mature, and especially when they are heavy with fruit, they leave about 2-3' open between the rows. The fenders gently push the shoots and canes up and aside without breaking things.
> 
> The fenders on this one are Home made out of 10ga steel and 3/8' internal framing to allow for pushing over small trees but still get beat up.
> 
> Narrow compact Tractors are a hoot!
> 85hp in a package about the same size as one of those CUT's, but 6,000lbs of weight and more narrow. Sorta like a formula Car in handling, just LOTS slower and a 16 fwd speed gearbox, diff locks....and a 150 watt stereo
> LOL! The Landini can almost turn inside most lawn mowers
> 
> 
> Heres our "Swamp Mule" that normally resides at our other field.
> Old 1920 Ford/NewHolland w/ loader, pressed into a GP berryfield tractor because it is so light for the swampy muck on that farm, and the Landini would just sink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fenders on the 1920 are also home Fabbed. The fronts are low enough to be under the canes as they sag so they don't need the orchard fenders.
> 
> Yes those are beehives and my little employees don't mind me getting close LOL!! Ya can't hear yourself think in the field right now on account of so many of them at work.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



And here I was thinking you were just pimpin.


----------



## johninky

*JD and International*

Dad bought one like this at an auction in the early 1960s for $500. We used it to fill silos.






Our neighbor had a WD6, the only one I ever saw. This is a WD9 I saw at a tractor fair. Only one I have also ever seen. It out pulled an Oliver Super 99.


----------



## A. Stanton

*My Kubota*

Here's mines.


----------



## dingeryote

treemandan said:


> And here I was thinking you were just pimpin.



LOL!!!
Pimpin the Low rider to the beats, and flashin' the hydraulics! LOL!!

Try this one for pimpin' in STYLE!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Work Saw Collector

dingeryote said:


> LOL!!!
> Pimpin the Low rider to the beats, and flashin' the hydraulics! LOL!!
> 
> Try this one for pimpin' in STYLE!!
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote







now that is stuck.

our Farmall


----------



## treemandan

Ok Ok here is mine






I don't think it classifies as a tractor, more a lawn mower but what is so BEAUTIFUL about it is that it not me driving. Nope, its my neighbor Bruce. He cuts my grass... for free!
Well, he uses it for his place and buys gas, he also bought her a brand new seat which I hear is pretty comfy. All I have to do is keep it running.
I got her 500 frm the side of the road on my way back from returning the Troy- Built to HD. I knew better than to buy a T-B but was thinking " its new, it should last a few years at least". Not so. The drive belt wouldn't stay on and after repeated attempts from HD to fix it the belt fell off once again up in the yard. No problem, I just rolled it back down and put it on the truck and took it back. 
Now when I say " rolled" that is exactly what I did, side over side, about 12 times. The thing was wrecked, I made sure of that. HD took it back and gave me back my 2500... I made sure of that too.
so that is my tractor and my tractor story .


----------



## treemandan

dingeryote said:


> LOL!!!
> Pimpin the Low rider to the beats, and flashin' the hydraulics! LOL!!
> 
> Try this one for pimpin' in STYLE!!
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



Yikes! Can't see the chrome curb feelers from there.


----------



## dingeryote

treemandan said:


> Yikes! Can't see the chrome curb feelers from there.



LOL!!!

Tryin' ta catch me ridin' dirty..


Coulda used some bigger wheels on the "Donk" that night. LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Kwdog75

A tractor is a tractor, i like them all!


----------



## tomtrees58

heres one tom trees


----------



## peterc38

Here mine


----------



## clutch25

For what it's worth...

Fixed this one up for my mom to use around the yard. Used to be the neighbors and he had it sitting in a shed for years, too $$$ to fix. It was the deck that was giving him trouble. Pulled the deck, new battery, fuel filter, fuel line and carb kit. Runs perfect! ~$55

It will do for mom to pull a small trailer around the yard with.


----------



## blakey

supercabs78 said:


> Here is some more Deutz 4006 (fixed now) and David Brown 995



Is that 4wd and the loader on the David Brown from the factory? I have a pair of 995s but different loader and 2wd. I didn't think David Browns were very popular in the US, still quite a few in Canada.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

blakey said:


> Is that 4wd and the loader on the David Brown from the factory? I have a pair of 995s but different loader and 2wd. I didn't think David Browns were very popular in the US, still quite a few in Canada.



They are not popular here, but we have two 1410 and 995 it has a case loader on it and 4wd. We just love both tractors, David Browns are a little low on hydraulic flow for most people, but I'll live with that they are good tractors.


----------



## turbo885

farmall 560 with a little extra !


----------



## wood4heat

turbo885 said:


> farmall 560 with a little extra !








Way cool but why you hiding the goods? oke:


----------



## deerehunter

*2320*

2320 Wood Hauler


----------



## turbo885

wood4heat said:


> Way cool but why you hiding the goods? oke:



have to run side sheilds and scatter blanket we turn close to 6000 rpm. plus they keep folks from adjusting things when i am not beside the tractor. you wouldnt belive how much that happens


----------



## gekko

Massey Ferguson 375

pictures was taken in march


----------



## Work Saw Collector

deerehunter said:


> 2320 Wood Hauler



Nice Deere


----------



## deerehunter

*thanks*

thank you, its a little over a year old now closing in on 100hrs.


----------



## s13rymos

Heres one of my MT im building for pulling.. its pretty much stock now (.125 over with chevy pistons and reground cam). this winter its getting taken apart to get head work done and a inch of stroke added to the crank





Heres me on one of my buddies tractors pulling 8000lb. stone boat





Same buddy different tractor.. hes got 13 of them so i never run out of tractors to pull lol


----------



## curlybirtch

*Kubby*

Here is mine Kubota 3240 Hydro with a bunch of useful toys to hook to it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

curlybirtch said:


> Here is mine Kubota 3240 Hydro with a bunch of useful toys to hook to it.








Nice.


----------



## HorseShoeInFork

Really nice forks.


----------



## Ductape

And....... for anyone who wants to lose a few minutes of their life, how last winter was spent !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSmDmUW5YO0&feature=channel_page


----------



## curlybirtch

*Kubota*

Nice!....The backhoe will be my next attachment. Where abouts in central NH are you located? Roughly...dont really need to pin point your location. I am near Sunapee/Hanover area.


----------



## Ductape

curlybirtch said:


> Nice!....The backhoe will be my next attachment. Where abouts in central NH are you located? Roughly...dont really need to pin point your location. I am near Sunapee/Hanover area.



93 X20.... a bit east of you.


----------



## dingeryote

Ductape said:


> And....... for anyone who wants to lose a few minutes of their life, how last winter was spent !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSmDmUW5YO0&feature=channel_page




Gotta love Woods Backhoes and other impliments!!!

Twice the strength needed, and then some for a margin of error LOL!!

Good luck to your Grandchildren in wearing that one out!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## lmbeachy

s13rymos said:


> Heres one of my MT im building for pulling.. its pretty much stock now (.125 over with chevy pistons and reground cam). this winter its getting taken apart to get head work done and a inch of stroke added to the crank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres me on one of my buddies tractors pulling 8000lb. stone boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same buddy different tractor.. hes got 13 of them so i never run out of tractors to pull lol


I would like to see your MT pull when you get it all done. Those other two tractors are Model G's aren't they.


----------



## s13rymos

Sure thing... the other tractors are both model A's The big stroker G isnt finished yet


----------



## tomtrees58

neat tom trees


----------



## Kwdog75

gekko said:


> Massey Ferguson 375
> 
> pictures was taken in march



I love Massey Ferguson's, my favourite tractors of all! Wish i had one like that, i only ever got to drive the ones on my family farm when i was a kid, a 255, 265 and a 275. Great machines!


----------



## gekko

its an 1990 model (made in 1989) and it has been a very reliable tractor for us since my father bought it back in 1998 when i was 7 years old.
i remember i wanted it to sit outside on the lawn the first few days so i could see it from my bedroom window

only problems with it was a worn starter and bad diesel pump that got changed in 2000 since then it has been running great

we are going to give it a real overhaul this summer changing all fluids, wash it and trying to get the shine back in the color


----------



## Kunes

Ductape said:


> And....... for anyone who wants to lose a few minutes of their life, how last winter was spent !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSmDmUW5YO0&feature=channel_page



Hey nice to see some people from new hampshire, was wondering if you plow snow with those turf tires.


----------



## Ductape

Kunes, yes i run the turfs in the winter. This is my third tractor, and second with turfs. Believe it or not...... it gets around great in the snow with the turfs.


----------



## LD1

A few of my kubota l3400 hard at work.


----------



## DK_stihl

*A few that live at my house*

None of these are mine, the "H" and the "100" belong to my brother, and the deere belongs to my grandmother. But I run all of them so here they are.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

that thing looks tough with the duals.


DK_stihl said:


> None of these are mine, the "H" and the "100" belong to my brother, and the deere belongs to my grandmother. But I run all of them so here they are.


----------



## flewism

Well this is the only picture I have of it and it's sitting in the barn. I bought it when I bought this house and property and I remember my dad and wife both beeching me out, " are you out of your mind 15K for a lawnmower". Little did they know, and today 7 years later, they both like that I have it.


----------



## Kunes

Ductape said:


> Kunes, yes i run the turfs in the winter. This is my third tractor, and second with turfs. Believe it or not...... it gets around great in the snow with the turfs.



Oh i guess with a Snowblower they don't need to work to much. we have an L2900 With a loader and R4 tires. that goes pretty good through the snow. boy we've always dreamed of a snowblower, how far does that thing shoot the snow.


----------



## STLfirewood

Here are a few pics of my new to me Allis Chalmers 190xt series 3


Scott


----------



## Kansas

Here is my newest its a Yanmar 3810D 45hp 3 cyl turbo diesel w/powershift transmission its a neat little tractor.

Kansas


----------



## ShoerFast

Here is my Dad , doing what he dose. He retired last fall as Minnesota's oldest Fireman at 73, claims that his Kabota is as handy as fingers!


----------



## sbhooper




----------



## SWE#LOGGER

Well i´m new to the forum but here is my tractor


SWE_LOGGER.


----------



## sbhooper

Great setup for hauling logs. I wish that I had a trailer like that. It would fit real well in areas that I work.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK

*1951 farmall*

View attachment 102835

View attachment 102836


----------



## johninky

*Bud 747*

<a href="http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z174/johninky/?action=view&current=bigbud.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z174/johninky/bigbud.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## johninky




----------



## ropensaddle

johninky said:


>



My my my what the ohhhhhhhh forget it lol


----------



## dingeryote

johninky said:


>



One of 12 I think it is?

LOL!!

I'd love to have the power, but sadly, it wont fit between my crop rows.... or in the barn.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## SWE#LOGGER

sbhooper said:


> Great setup for hauling logs. I wish that I had a trailer like that. It would fit real well in areas that I work.



been doing lots of work with my small machine. because lots of people dont want big machines in their woods and its easy to sneak thru
with minimal damage.

SWE_LOGGER..


----------



## texx

*not going to lend miy trators to this guy*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIbpiihHQ-g


----------



## sbhooper

Great rebuild, singl-jack.


----------

